# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Atlantic Vision [Superfast IX]

## mastrokostas



----------


## mastrokostas



----------


## Appia_1978

Το Superfast ΙΧ βρήκε νέο πλοιοκτήτη, τη Καναδική Marine Atlantic!

Πηγή: http://www.marineatlantic.ca/en/NewVessel/gallery.shtml

Ωραίο φαίνεται, κατά τη γνώμη μου, στο μοντάζ  :Very Happy:

----------


## iletal1

Τo SUPERFAST IX κάπου στη Βαλτική σε λίγο δύσκολες συνθήκες.
(πηγή : www.shipspotting.com).

----------


## iletal1

ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΙΝ...

----------


## El Greco

http://www.gulfnews.ca/index.cfm?sid=146676&sc=340

mipos vro kai kati kalitero

----------


## mitsakos

ΤΡΕΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΔΙΚΟΥ ΜΑΣ SUPERFAST IX ΝΥΝ ATLANTIC VISION ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΩΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΝΑΥΛΩΘΗΚΕ ΣΤΗΝ MARINE ANTLANTIC.

http://www.turkurepairyard.com/docs/...1229614953.jpg http://www.turkurepairyard.com/docs/...1229615006.jpg http://www.turkurepairyard.com/docs/...1229615021.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

> ΤΡΕΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΔΙΚΟΥ ΜΑΣ SUPERFAST IX ΝΥΝ ATLANTIC VISION ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΩΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΝΑΥΛΩΘΗΚΕ ΣΤΗΝ MARINE ANTLANTIC.
> 
> http://www.turkurepairyard.com/docs/...1229614953.jpg http://www.turkurepairyard.com/docs/...1229615006.jpg http://www.turkurepairyard.com/docs/...1229615021.jpg


Φιλε μου μπραβο σου!!! . Η δευτερη φωτο σου ειναι ολα τα λέφτα.

----------


## xidianakis

τελικα το πλοιο που ειναι τωρα και ποια θαλασσα ταξιδευει?

----------


## BULKERMAN

Τελικά τα SUPERFAST πάνε παρέα και δεν μπορούνε μόνα τους!!
Τον δρόμο για τον Καναδά ακολουθούν και τα πρώην SUPERFAST VII  κ΄ VIII
να συναντήσουν το 3 αδελφό ATLANTIC VISIOΝ πια!
Η εταιρεία που τα απέκτησε και τώρα θα έχει και τα 3 αδελφά πλοία είναι η *www.marine-atlantic.ca*

----------


## Appia_1978

Από το Ferries 2/2002

Το ΙΧ παρέα με το αδερφάκι του, το Χ, καθοδόν από τη Βαλτική για τη Βόρεια θάλασσα, μετά το τέλος των δρομολογίων μεταξύ Γερμανίας και Σουηδίας

Superfast IX & X.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Από το Ferries 2/2002
> 
> Το ΙΧ παρέα με το αδερφάκι του, το Χ, καθοδόν από τη Βαλτική για τη Βόρεια θάλασσα, μετά το τέλος των δρομολογίων μεταξύ Γερμανίας και Σουηδίας
> 
> Superfast IX & X.jpg


 Πανέμορφη φώτο...!!! Ευχαριστούμε...!!!

----------


## xidianakis

> Από το Ferries 2/2002
> 
> Το ΙΧ παρέα με το αδερφάκι του, το Χ, καθοδόν από τη Βαλτική για τη Βόρεια θάλασσα, μετά το τέλος των δρομολογίων μεταξύ Γερμανίας και Σουηδίας
> 
> Superfast IX & X.jpg


συλεκτικοτατη! απιθανη! ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ!

----------


## Super Jet

απίστευτη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Το Ferries εξελίσσεται σιγά σιγά σε ένα από τα καλύτερα, αν όχι το καλύτερο, Ευρωπαϊκό ναυτιλιακό περιοδικό. Το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stylianos

τελικά,απ'οτι φένεται θα ακολουθίσει κι άλλα SUPERFAST από την Tallink στον Καναδά πλαι στο ATLANTIC VISION... :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Flash back στην εποχή που τα SUPERFAST ταξίδευαν σε Βαλτική και Βόρεια Θάλασσα. Εδώ το SUPERFAST IX φωτογραφήμενο από τον φίλο Trevor Jones να περνάει κάτω από τη γέφυρα του Forth στη Σκωτία.

SUPERFAST IX-Forth Bridge-3 July 2013-2.jpg

----------

